

Show HN: The “No Fluff” License - conradk
https://github.com/conradkleinespel/the-no-fluff-license

======
wmf
This is basically a BSD/MIT license plus a CLA/DCO style clause. Please don't
create a new license; just use ones that already exist.

[https://julien.ponge.org/blog/in-defense-of-contributor-
lice...](https://julien.ponge.org/blog/in-defense-of-contributor-license-
agreements/)
[http://elinux.org/Developer_Certificate_Of_Origin](http://elinux.org/Developer_Certificate_Of_Origin)

~~~
conradk
Thanks for reading it. That's exactly what it is meant to be. I don't feel
like making every single contributor sign a CLA and manage the signed CLAs...
I'd rather have that built into the licensing. And since I haven't found a
license that does this, I decided to write one up. However, if such a license
already exists, I'd love to see it. Would you know of any?

~~~
wmf
The article quotes this part of the Apache license, which may meet your needs:
"5\. Submission of Contributions. Unless You explicitly state otherwise, any
Contribution intentionally submitted for inclusion in the Work by You to the
Licensor shall be under the terms and conditions of this License, without any
additional terms or conditions."

~~~
conradk
This is in fact exactly what I was looking for, it seems. I'm just going to
remove the git repo then. As you say, if a similar license already exists,
there is no need for a new one.

